# 2016 Cervélo C Series Videos



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I know I've seen the C Series in a dealer catalog somewhere before, maybe back in April or something but I can't find a thread here to update.

Anyway it seems as though they're going to officially release the C series bikes for next year in a week or so.

Cervelo teases Backroad Racer gravel road bike coming December 15






At this point the first thing I look for on any disc brake bike is what standards it's running. Their R3 disc is a disaster requiring a special crank from FSA with a custom dish... Would be nice to see everyone finally jump on the same platform and stop ****ing around.


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> At this point the first thing I look for on any disc brake bike is what standards it's running. Their R3 disc is a disaster requiring a special crank from FSA with a custom dish... Would be nice to see everyone finally jump on the same platform and stop ****ing around.


^This.

I saw the catalog last month. IIRC, the spec had Rotor listed as cranks for the C3 and C5 bikes. I reminded the tech that the R3-disc had a custom FSA crank, in which he was surprised but confirmed online.

Cervelo was late to the show with a disc bike and surely could have adopted the TA 142/100x12 in the same way that a handful of other manufacturers have done.

There's going to be a bunch of pissed off early adopters with QR135 hubs and f'd-up chain lines (custom wheels or cranksets) struggling to get replacement parts and/or paying through the nose to maintain their bikes in a couple of years.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Indeed. Imagine being the sucker that bought an R3 disc and being locked into god-awful FSA cranks for the life of the bike...

I think the dealer catalog showed the C series bikes to have quick releases? I hope not for their sake.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I thought I saw a picture of the R3 Disc with a Rotor crank (had the Rotor groupset install too). It was for the Data Dimensions team.


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

The R3 disc is spec'd with FSA cranks, but this article suggests that the drive side crank is mounted outward, rather than using a specially "dished" chainset;

EB15: All-new Cervelo R3 Disc prepares for the races under MTN Qubeka, more

Also note the 12mm TA front and rear. Only problem being the rear is 135x12, instead of the new 142x12 standard.

Rotor is anxious to get its Uno gruppo tested, and there's no way they're going to accept the standard FSA cranks, so yes indeed. MTN were spotted with a Rotor-equipped R3 disc;

MTN-Qhubeka pro spotted testing Cervelo R3 Disc with Rotor Uno hydraulic groupset | road.cc


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

All-New Cervelo C-Series smooths rough roads with lightweight, gravel race ready frame























































For those that thought the R-Series and following bikes were tall and short...

Do they make -45 degree stems?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

First Ride: Cervelo C5 endurance bike - VeloNews.com



















Nobody is talking about the rear hub... I'm guessing it's the same as the R3 Disc, aka a complete failure.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Cervelo C5 all-road bike with disc brakes review - BikeRadar

And again, another paid for article purposely leaving out the rear hub.

Make no mistake about it, Cervelo paid lots of money to fly out these journalists and have them sing praises, just like Specialized did with the new Venge.

Well I'm not buying it. If that's a 135mm rear hub they can just throw that bike in the trash bin.


----------



## keifla123 (Jan 14, 2013)

Only clearance for a 32 mm tire. Why even bother?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

28mm only if you plan on using the fender mounts.

"It's not a gravel bike" 

Don't mind the bolt on rock guard or anything...


And I like how they say the more expensive bike suffers in ride quality in favor of saving weight... as if that style bike (with fender mounts) is really that concerned with weight. The cheaper version has quite a bit better carbon layup and better ride quality at a small weight penalty.

This company seems a little lost and confused since the dawn of the California Project.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

A bike like this should not be carbon IMO. Considering the mission and price I thin a Seven Evergreen makes a great deal more sense. Doesn't look like its designed for more than light gravel.


----------



## EdvardR (Oct 30, 2011)

Rear is 142x12 on both R3 Disc and C5.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Here it is the middle of April and still no C5s available. This is getting to be a pattern for Cervelo - publish catalogs of new bikes and next years models, have dealers sign NDA agreements, then get upset when pictures leak out and require web sites to tasked them down, and then come out months late with the new bikes.


----------



## sddale (Jun 9, 2014)

Does anyone here have a C3 or C5? I want to get some thoughts from owners on it.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

sddale said:


> Does anyone here have a C3 or C5? I want to get some thoughts from owners on it.


Just saw this. Hopefully you are still around. I got the C3 to occassionally ride instead of my road bike. I ended up riding the C3 90% of the time. It is almost as quick as my high end road bike and the ride position felt better overall. I just sold my road bike and the C3 and got a C5.


----------

